# Geburtstags-Giveaway



## Scholdarr (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo Gamer/innen,

anlässlich meines heutigen "Schon-wieder-ein-Jahr-älter-Tages" drehe ich den Spieß einfach mal um und *verschenke *meinerseits Spiele (bzw. Keys, die ich noch so rumfahren habe). Wenn ich dem einen oder anderen damit eine Freude machen kann,  dann freue ich mich auch und so ist letztlich allen gedient.  

Regeln: 
Wer  sich für einen Key interessiert, schreibt das einfach hier im Thread in einen Post. Pro Person bitte maximal für zwei Keys anmelden. Falls mehrere Leute an einem Key interessiert sind, behalte ich mir das Recht vor, mir eine Person auszusuchen (generelle Richtlinien dafür sind Aktivität und Dauer der  Anwesenheit hier im Forum). Ich werde dann in den nächsten Tagen anfangen, die Keys zu verteilen, also bitte etwas Geduld, falls ich mich nicht sofort melde. Sollte ein Key (warum auch immer) mal nicht funktionieren, dann tut mir das zwar leid, aber dann hat derjenige einfach Pech gehabt.


So genug geredet, das hier habe ich im Angebot (*Update am 08.03.2017*):



*XCOM: Enemy Unkown (S)*
*Batman Arkham City GOTY(S)*
*Assassin's Creed (U)*
*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent (U)*
*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist (U)*
*Spec Ops: The Line (S)*
*Witcher Enhanced Edition DC (G)*
*Witcher Enhanced Edition DC (S)*
*Tomb Raider (2013) (S)*
*The Darkness 2 (S)*
*Deus Ex: Human Revolution (S)*
*Samorost 2 (S)*
*Freedom Force (S)*
*Freedom Force vs. The Third Reich (S)*
*Fallen: A2P Protocol (S)*
*The Ship (S)*
*Tidalis (S) (3x)*
*Keebles (S) (2x)*
*Huntsman: The Orphanage (S)*
*Vampires of the Sands (S)*
Fallout 3 (S)
Fallout: New Vegas (S)
Mirror's Edge (O)
Assassin's Creed Cronicles China (U)
Mafia 2 Director's Cut (S)
Civilization V (S)
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier (U)
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (S)
Saints Row 2 (S)
Psychonauts (S)
Divinity: Dragon Commander (S)
Railroad Tycoon 3 (S)
*​*Ace Combat Assault Horizon Enhanced Edition (S)
ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™ Premium Edition (S)
Shadowrun: Hong Kong  (S)

Legende:  (S=Steam, U=Uplay, O=Origin, G=GOG)


Viel Spaß damit schon mal vorab!


----------



## MrFob (31. Januar 2017)

Wow, coole Aktion Scholdarr and natuerlich HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (auch wenn's in meiner Zeitzone noch nicht der 31. ist ).

Coole Spiele uebrigens. Ich hab zwar schon alle, die ich auch spielen wuerde (also fast alle, hehe) und ueberlasse das Feld daher lieber anderen, aber gratulieren wollte ich trotzdem.


----------



## McDrake (31. Januar 2017)

"Muss" leider auch passen. Etweder schon in der Bibliothek und nix für mich.
Aber auch von mir: "Happy puzeltag"


----------



## Evari0r (31. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hallo Gamer/innen,
> 
> anlässlich meines heutigen "Schon-wieder-ein-Jahr-älter-Tages" drehe ich den Spieß einfach mal um und *verschenke *meinerseits Spiele (bzw. Keys, die ich noch so rumfahren habe). Wenn ich dem einen oder anderen damit eine Freude machen kann,  dann freue ich mich auch und so ist letztlich allen gedient.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem x+1 Geburtstag 
Und wo hast du bitte alle diese Keys her? Hast du einen Key-Store ausgeraubt?
Ich würde nur gerne bei Civ V zugreifen und die anderen Keys den alten Hasen hier überlassen.
Und wie immer hier ist mein Key-verschenke-Thread, vielleicht findest du noch etwas.

Schönen x+1 Geburtstag


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Scholdarr!

Das ist eine coole Aktion von dir.


Mittlerweile gibt es hier so viele "Verschenke-Threads", dass man fast mal einen großen für alle machen könnte.
Was soll man sagen, nette Community... ^^


----------



## Batze (31. Januar 2017)

Dann mal alles Gute zum Burzeltag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2017)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2017)

Alles Gute nachträglich zum... Wievielten auch immer. 

Da hat das Geburtstagskind ja auf einem großen Berg an Keys gesessen. ^^

Nebenbei bin ich mal so frei und frage ganz höflich ob der Key zu "The Bureau" noch zu haben ist. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (31. Januar 2017)

... auch von mir alles Gute! Viel Gesundheit und was man sich in so jungen Jahren selbst alles wünscht.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Januar 2017)

Happy Birthday und nette Aktion!


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Januar 2017)

Alles Gute


----------



## Hiekkan (31. Januar 2017)

Happy Birthday!  Könnte ich den Key zu Mirror's Edge haben? Wollte es schon lange mal ausprobieren


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2017)

Alles Gute! Ich hab selber fast alle der Games bzw. kein Interesse, aber *Railroad Tycoon 3 *würde mich interessieren, ich hab das allererste RT damals die ganze Nacht gespielt, müsste noch am Amiga gewesen sein, und mindestens auch das zweite noch gehabt    Läuft das denn einwandfrei unter Win10 mit Steam? Da steht nämlich im Steam-Shop, dass es nicht zu Vista und Win 7 kompatibel sei - die Frage ist: ansonsten kompatibel, oder ist quasi gemeint "ab Vista ist Ende" ? ^^ 

Wäre super, wenn das klappt


----------



## Evari0r (31. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Alles Gute! Ich hab selber fast alle der Games bzw. kein Interesse, aber *Railroad Tycoon 3 *würde mich interessieren, ich hab das allererste RT damals die ganze Nacht gespielt, müsste noch am Amiga gewesen sein, und mindestens auch das zweite noch gehabt    Läuft das denn einwandfrei unter Win10 mit Steam? Da steht nämlich im Steam-Shop, dass es nicht zu Vista und Win 7 kompatibel sei - die Frage ist: ansonsten kompatibel, oder ist quasi gemeint "ab Vista ist Ende" ? ^^
> 
> Wäre super, wenn das klappt



https://steamcommunity.com/app/7610/discussions/0/535152511341175723/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Januar 2017)

Glückwunsch!

Die ganzen Spiele wirst du doch nie los.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Tolle Aktion. 

Ich würde wenn möglich dann Saints Row 2 oder Divinity: Dragon Commander nehmen.


----------



## Amelius01 (31. Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Falls niemand Fallout 3 will, würde ich es gerne nehmen!


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Januar 2017)

Danke euch allen für die netten Worte, habe mich sehr darüber gefreut. 

Ich werde morgen anfangen, die Keys zu verschicken.


@slb
(Engels-Marx)*3


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Januar 2017)

Huch! Jetzt erst mitbekommen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag. [emoji3]


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Februar 2017)

Oh, sind ja schon alle da. Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und natürlich will ich mich auch am Buffet laben? Wo sind die Teller? Ah. Hö, ist ja noch fast alles da. Keiner Hunger? Ich probier mal das Assassin's Creed Cronicles China. Hoffentlich schmeckt's. Auf dich!


----------



## PcJuenger (1. Februar 2017)

Oh, gar nicht gesehen ^^,
Alles Gute nachträglich 
Falls es niemand anderes möchte und du wirklich 2 Keys pro Person raushauen magst, würde ich mich für Divinity: Dragon Commander und Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier melden. Falls das okay ist ^^


----------



## Toshii (2. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich und danke für die tolle Aktion!!! 

Würde mich sehr über Mafia 2 und Psychonauts freuen, Raz ist einfach der Beste


----------



## CoDBFgamer (2. Februar 2017)

Wünsch dir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich. 
Hätte mich auch für Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier interessiert aber leider hat PCJuenger schon Interesse daran geäußert. Schade.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (3. Februar 2017)

Alles Gute noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Viel Erfolg auf deinem Weg und natürlich Glück , Spaß und Gesundheit was ganz wichtig ist. Interesse hätte ich an dem Spiel Divinity Dragon Commander.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Februar 2017)

Danke noch mal an alle und sorry für die Verzögerung bei den Keys. Ich wurde etwas aufgehalten, aber heute Abend werden die ersten Keys verschickt, versprochen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Danke noch mal an alle und sorry für die Verzögerung bei den Keys. Ich wurde etwas aufgehalten, aber heute Abend werden die ersten Keys verschickt, versprochen.


Wir danken dir für diese nette Aktion.Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul. Lass dir Zeit , immer "smooth" its Weekend.


----------



## Toshii (16. Februar 2017)

Bin gerade erst aus dem Ausland wiedergekommen und habe die Keys wahrscheinlich verpasst - oder mein Spam-Ordner hat sie gelöscht . Oder wurden sie noch gar nicht verschickt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2017)

Toshii schrieb:


> Bin gerade erst aus dem Ausland wiedergekommen und habe die Keys wahrscheinlich verpasst - oder mein Spam-Ordner hat sie gelöscht . Oder wurden sie noch gar nicht verschickt


Ich klinke mich da mal ein:
Hab auch keinen Key erhalten... Hab aber bis jetzt nix gesagt weil ich nicht wollte dass es wie ne Beschwerde klingt. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toshii (24. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Danke noch mal an alle und sorry für die Verzögerung bei den Keys. Ich wurde etwas aufgehalten, aber heute Abend werden die ersten Keys verschickt, versprochen.



Schade, die ganze Aktion hat sich wohl im Sand verlaufen  Scholdarr hat besimmt so hart an seinem Geburtstag gefeiert, dass er uns vergessen hat


----------



## Evari0r (24. Februar 2017)

Toshii schrieb:


> Schade, die ganze Aktion hat sich wohl im Sand verlaufen  Scholdarr hat besimmt so hart an seinem Geburtstag gefeiert, dass er uns vergessen hat


Sieht so aus


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (25. Februar 2017)

Lasst den Herrn mal feiern. Man hat ja nicht jeden Tag Geburtstag. Da kann das schon mal paar Wochen dauern.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Februar 2017)

Damn, ich hab den Thread in der Tat total vergessen. Ein fettes Sorry an alle hier.  

Ich werde gleich mal anfangen, die Keys rauszusuchen. 


Edit: Und done. Ich hoffe, dass ich alle glücklich machen konnte, auch wenn es "etwas" gedauert hat... 


Edit 2: Ich habe den Startpost überarbeitet und die Liste der noch verfügbaren Keys aktualisiert. Es sind  in der Zwischenzeit auch drei neue hinzugekommen:


Ace Combat Assault Horizon Enhanced Edition (S) _*neu*_
ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™ Premium Edition (S) _*neu*_
Shadowrun: Hong Kong (S) _*neu*_

Edit 3: Und zwei von den neuen Keys sind schon wieder weg. 

Edit 4: Und alle neuen Keys sind weg.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (25. Februar 2017)

Ace Combat Assault Horizon Enhanced Edition würde mich von den drei Neuzugängen noch interessieren. Ich hoffe du hast ausgiebig deinen Geburtstag gefeiert ?* 
*Edit: Shadowrun Hongkong wäre ebenfalls interessant falls noch kein Anderer Interesse angemeldet hat ?


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Februar 2017)

Na sicher.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2017)

Das Spiel hätte mich nur auf deutsch interessiert. Aber es hat wieder mal nicht sollen sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Februar 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Spiel hätte mich nur auf deutsch interessiert. Aber es hat wieder mal nicht sollen sein.


Ja, ist schon schade, dass es Shadowrun: HK nicht mit deutschen Texten gibt.


----------



## Taiwez (25. Februar 2017)

Wenn Enslaved noch da wäre, würde ich es gerne nehmen.  Tolle Aktion von dir, auch so spät nach deinem Geburtstag noch!


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Februar 2017)

Ist raus.


----------



## Taiwez (25. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist raus.



Danke noch mal, Schande auf mein Haupt, das ich dieses Kleinod noch nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Evari0r (26. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Damn, ich hab den Thread in der Tat total vergessen. Ein fettes Sorry an alle hier.
> 
> Ich werde gleich mal anfangen, die Keys rauszusuchen.
> 
> ...



Gut Ding will Weile haben.
Danke auf jedenfall


----------



## Toshii (26. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön  Scheint ja wirklich ein Wahnsinns-Party gewesen zu sein


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. Februar 2017)

Die Party war fantastisch. Als ich heute Morgen in meinen Briefkasten schaute, habe ich mich gern daran zurückerinnert. Dankeschön!


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

*Push*

Ich habe immer noch Spielecodes, die ich gerne loswerden aka verschenken würde.


----------



## Evari0r (8. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> *Push*
> 
> Ich habe immer noch Spielecodes, die ich gerne loswerden aka verschenken würde.


Ja wenn das so ist....
Fallout New Vegas wäre noch auf meiner Liste gewesen aber ich fand es ein bischen frech mehr als nur einen Key zu nehmen
Aber da ihn ja keiner will helfe ich dir natürlich gerne mit diesem Problem

Edit: Auch hier nochmal danke sehr


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Ja wenn das so ist....
> Fallout New Vegas wäre noch auf meiner Liste gewesen aber ich fand es ein bischen frech mehr als nur einen Key zu nehmen
> Aber da ihn ja keiner will helfe ich dir natürlich gerne mit diesem Problem
> 
> Edit: Auch hier nochmal danke sehr


Bitte.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (8. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> *Push*
> 
> Ich habe immer noch Spielecodes, die ich gerne loswerden aka verschenken würde.



Samorost 2 sieht nett aus. Würde ich dann mal nehmen. Danke


----------



## TheSinner (8. März 2017)

Heya!

Ersteinmal nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch. Mir war das Thema leider gar nicht aufgefallen zunächst - dafür jetzt aber!

Da du geschrieben hast es sind nach wie vor Titel verfügbar, hab ich mir die Liste dann auch mal genauer angeschaut und siehe da, dort sind zwei Titel die sich mir immer entzogen haben. Falls es machbar wäre, ich hätte Interesse an der Steamversion von The Witcher und an Batman: Arkham City GOTY (auch Steam) - ich hab tatsächlich leider erst mit dem zweiten Witcher angefangen in der Reihe (mea culpa) und was Batman betrifft... es ist Batman! Enough said! 

Vielen Dank für die klasse Aktion!


----------



## Bertie17 (9. März 2017)

Huch, diese Aktion ist auch an mir vorbeigegangen. Coole Sache, wie kommt's dass du soviele Keys einfach rumliegen hast? 

Also ich hätte da Interesse an "Tomb Raider", wenn es noch da ist


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. März 2017)

Sag das doch gleich das du die möglichst schnell loswerden willst. Interesse hätte ich noch an: Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent,Freedom Force,Freedom Force vs. The Third Reich,Tidalis,Keebles und Huntsman the Orphanage.Wenn das zu viele auf einmal sind reduziere gern die Menge der Keys. Einen schönen Abend euch Gamern.MFG SmUtJe-SmOoTh


----------



## SubSonicEr (14. März 2017)

Hey Scholdarr,

auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich... Ich hoffe du hast schön gefeiert  Und auch von mir ein Dankeschön fürs Verschenken von Game-Keys...Wenns nicht vorresiert ist hätte ich riesen Interesse an 



*Tomb Raider (2013) (S)*
oder


*Deus Ex: Human Revolution (S)*

Ich habe auch noch so einige Keys über und würde dir meine Liste an Games per PM übermitteln 

Grüße Tobias


----------



## Bertie17 (14. März 2017)

SubSonicEr schrieb:


> Wenns nicht vorresiert ist hätte ich riesen Interesse an *Tomb Raider (2013) (S) *



Schau mal zwei Posts über dir, da habe ich mich bereits für Tomb Raider gemeldet


----------



## TheSinner (15. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bitte.




Ich quote dich mal, ich weiß ja selbst wie das ist mit dem Vergessen von Threads, so kriegst du auf jeden Fall 'ne Nachricht 

Ist mir selbst schon so oft anderswo passiert...


----------



## cornflowerdavid (19. März 2017)

Hey,

alles gute zu Geburtstag nachträglich.

Ich wurde am 14. März genau 18 Jahre alt, vielleicht magst du mir ja n Code geben oder so. Spiel kannst du dir aussuchen, kenne keines von denen. Bin aber Sandbox und Open World Fan


----------



## Briareos (19. März 2017)

Dann nachträglich erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Und wenn du zu deinem Ehrentag schon so spendabel bist, würde sich meine Frau über
-> Samorost 2 (S)
freuen und ich würde dich gerne um dein Exemplar von
-> Splinter Cell Double Agent (U)
erleichtern.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus und ich hoffe du hast gut gefeiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. März 2017)

Requests notiert und danke noch mal für die Glückwünsche, Keys gehen spätestens übermorgen raus. Dieses Mal wirklich, I promise.


----------



## Bertie17 (28. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Keys gehen spätestens übermorgen raus. Dieses Mal wirklich, I promise.



hihi


----------



## TheSinner (10. April 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Requests notiert und danke noch mal für die Glückwünsche, Keys gehen spätestens übermorgen raus. Dieses Mal wirklich, I promise.



*schaut aufs Datum*
Zeit ist relativ


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2017)

Der Scholdarr ... 

"i promise!"


----------



## Zybba (10. April 2017)

Scholdarr deine Versprechen sind wertlos.


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2017)

... allerdings muss man fairerweise sagen, die Aktion ist freiwillig von ihm.


----------



## Zybba (10. April 2017)

Das stimmt.
Freiwilliges Trollen quasi!


----------



## Taiwez (10. April 2017)

Andererseits hätte man aber auch einfach auf seinem Profil sehen können, das er seit Ende März schon keinen Beitrag mehr verfasst hat. Vielleicht gibts grade was Wichtigeres, als euch im Forum Keys zu Verfügung zu stellen? Nicht, nein? ok...


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Andererseits hätte man aber auch einfach auf seinem Profil sehen können, das er seit Ende März schon keinen Beitrag mehr verfasst hat. Vielleicht gibts grade was Wichtigeres, als euch im Forum Keys zu Verfügung zu stellen? Nicht, nein? ok...


Der testet sicher Witcher 4


----------



## Exar-K (10. April 2017)

Vielleicht hat ihm in einem anderen Forum jemand widersprochen?


----------



## Zybba (10. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts grade was Wichtigeres, als euch im Forum Keys zu Verfügung zu stellen?


Seine anderen Posts schienen ihm tatsächlich wichtiger zu sein. ^^


----------



## Briareos (11. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... allerdings muss man fairerweise sagen, die Aktion ist freiwillig von ihm.


So schaut's aus!

Abgesehen davon: "Geduld ist eine Tugend."


----------



## Bertie17 (2. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht sitzt Scholdarr ja auch in U-Haft, weil er wegen Hehlerei mit Steam-Keys hopps genommen wurde


----------



## Evari0r (3. Mai 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sitzt Scholdarr ja auch in U-Haft, weil er wegen Hehlerei mit Steam-Keys hopps genommen wurde


Vielleicht hat ihn die Key-Seller Mafia hopps genommen weil er die Keys an die Armen verschenkt hat statt mit ihnen Profit zu machen


----------



## McDrake (3. Mai 2017)

Hmm
Vielleicht mal über Steam nachfragen?
Da war er ja online.


----------

